# 85 kabota b7200 hst d



## wantaloader (Jul 20, 2020)

I have purchased an old but great shape b7200hst d . I then found an la 271 loader from a newer machine. The frame mount is not correct for this machine. I can not find a source for the correct frame mount or even a picture of a 7200 with a loader that I can see how they mounted the 1630 / 1640 loader. The frame only has 3 bolt pattern welded plate on each side that look like the mount points. I am willing to cut and weld if I have to I just want to know it's mounted like it is designed to be.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

One of our great sponsors has this on there website. shows the frame mount anyways.
https://www.messicks.com/ku/85565?sectionid=221170&diagramid=378757

Welcome to the forum.


----------

